# Trey Azagthoth X-Core Razorback



## Seven (Jun 20, 2008)

24 fret, bolt-on Razorback with Seymour Duncan Hot-Rails neck single and Dean Equalizer humbucker. 

Looks pretty cool, I guess. Nothing special.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 20, 2008)

the paint is a nice colour


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 20, 2008)

I liked his other guitars better.


----------



## Randy (Jun 20, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> the paint is a nice colour



I'd prefer that guitar, in the color of that Lambo. behind him.


----------



## Drew (Jun 20, 2008)

Is that his car? 

And, no surprises here, he's a seriously evil looking bloke.


----------



## Crucified (Jun 20, 2008)

who would want a bolt on over neckthrough or set neck as a sig? gah.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 20, 2008)

Maybe Trey requested it for some reason  I think his Ironbird was bad ass. He should have got a BC Rich endorsement, like Erik. I've never seen a Dean that I liked aesthetically, and never played one I really liked, although I've never tried a higher end one.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 20, 2008)

Drew said:


> Is that his car?



Would explain how Dean convinced him to switch


----------



## Brendan G (Jun 20, 2008)

I read a statement made by Trey and he requested a bolt-on neck so he could put the neck on an angle so the strings were higher off the body so he could play more aggressively but still have reasonable action (think shimming a neck) which I think is harder to do or impossible on other kinds of neck. Something else I read, was that he purposely wanted some of the frets to not be filed


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 20, 2008)

he probably wanted it to finish it himself as dean would royally fuck it up


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 20, 2008)

Brendan G said:


> I read a statement made by Trey and he requested a bolt-on neck so he could put the neck on an angle so the strings were higher off the body so he could play more aggressively but still have reasonable action (think shimming a neck) which I think is harder to do or impossible on other kinds of neck. Something else I read, was that he purposely wanted some of the frets to not be filed



He could just have a custom built with a higher neck angle  Big ass neck angle and non recessed floyd, but a 7 string Ironbird, that would have been a bad ass guitar


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 20, 2008)

Am i the only one extremely disappointed by this?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 20, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Am i the only one extremely disappointed by this?



Nope.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 20, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Am i the only one extremely disappointed by this?



Well, I'm not, because I'm not surprised. Dean is in the running to become the most annoying guitar company on the planet...


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 20, 2008)

Alas, if only RAN had picked him up instead of Dean. I don't doubt it's what he wanted, but I can think of about 500 guitars I'd rather have than that


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 20, 2008)

Why do people even NEED to be endorsed? I would rather keep playing my guitars than play that. I mean, it's his choice, so if he's happy with it, good for him...


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 20, 2008)

True, but I think Ran could've done a cool signature, ideally a change from the three V signatures so far. An Ironbird like Vogg's or a Warrior clone maybe? Or a Star, I know he loves them


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah, I think I'd take RAN over Dean, just for aesthetics alone


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm more excited about the 'star' dean he has in the works, hopefully it wont blow as much ass as this thing does haha.


----------



## Seven (Jun 20, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Why do people even NEED to be endorsed? I would rather keep playing my guitars than play that. I mean, it's his choice, so if he's happy with it, good for him...



+1 Buckethead has never been endorsed. I'd probably do the same as him because I'd probably like to change my gear around all the time and I'd hate it if some company was telling me what I can and can't use.

What kind of clauses are in the endorsments? If they sign, do they have to use and ONLY use the particular companies guitars at a show?


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jun 20, 2008)

Seven said:


> +1 Buckethead has never been endorsed.



Wrong. In the late 90s/early 00s he was a Jackson Gutiars artist.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 20, 2008)

Matt Crooks said:


> Wrong. In the late 90s/early 00s he was a Jackson Gutiars artist.



Yeah, they built him a 27" scale flying V, IIRC...


----------



## Crucified (Jun 20, 2008)

well, you don't -need- to be endorsed but if someone is building you guitars you would have used anyways, why not? I mean if mike sherman was like "hey how about you only use guitars i build for you and i build you a bunch of cool shit" i'm pretty sure no one would see any other type of guitar on stage with me. (hint hint) haha.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 20, 2008)

but i still saw him play a white les paul around that time live


----------



## Seven (Jun 20, 2008)

Matt Crooks said:


> Wrong. In the late 90s/early 00s he was a Jackson Gutiars artist.





I thought I read on his site he hasn't been, ah well.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 20, 2008)

Crucified said:


> well, you don't -need- to be endorsed but if someone is building you guitars you would have used anyways, why not? I mean if mike sherman was like "hey how about you only use guitars i build for you and i build you a bunch of cool shit" i'm pretty sure no one would see any other type of guitar on stage with me. (hint hint) haha.



Some people don't think that way, look at people who jump from company to company. Could they REALLY have been that unhappy with the guitars built to their specs in the first place? If Mike Sherman offered an endorsement, sure, I'd take it, but only because I don't have something cooler or higher quality. I don't think Trey was actually endorsed by anyone before, since he played his BC Rich 6 string Ironbird, and his UV (at least in all the pics I've seen). I don't know, just because of my hatred for Dean it seems like a step down to me, just so he could get an endorsement  I don't know the story though, it's just the way it looks to me.


----------



## noodles (Jun 20, 2008)

Good lord, that thing is hideous.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 20, 2008)

oh and


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 20, 2008)

Who wants to bet that the guitar will be like $2000, minimum?


----------



## Cancer (Jun 20, 2008)

....why is this not a 7 string. No God of Emptiness for you, Razorback.


----------



## darren (Jun 20, 2008)

The Strat-style deep dish output jack looks totally wrong on that guitar.

At least put it on the edge or the back. It looks terrible on the front.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 20, 2008)

darren said:


> It looks terrible



Agreed.


----------



## m3ta1head (Jun 20, 2008)

Why is he standing in front of a gallardo?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 20, 2008)

Seven said:


> +1 Buckethead has never been endorsed. I'd probably do the same as him because I'd probably like to change my gear around all the time and I'd hate it if some company was telling me what I can and can't use.
> 
> What kind of clauses are in the endorsments? If they sign, do they have to use and ONLY use the particular companies guitars at a show?



It depends on the company and the contract you sign with them. Some companies only want to be able to use your picture in ads etc. Some companies will ask you play their equipment a certain percent of the time live, some want you to play their stuff All the time live. 

Trey has always been a strange cat in my book. Great guy, amazing guitarist...Morbid Angel is one of my all time favorite bands, and I think you need to understand that his tastes are quite different from anyone else. Such as prefering a bolt on guitar. Rusty Cooley prefers bolt ons also, he says neckthrus don't feel right or something? I personally prefer Neckthru for the stability and being able to carve the back where the neck meets the body for insane access to the upper frets. I believe the 7 strings and the Star will blow this thing out of the water, but its not a dissapointment. Look at Trey's other guitars. His Ironbird("instagib") is basically the same as this one accept the ironbird is Red(spec wise) 
Not to mention this is the Prototype....remember Rusty Cooley's prototype with that ugly ass red color and RC inlay? Look how badass the graphics and inlays look on the real deal. Just wait, you won't be dissapointed. Trey and Chuck are the god fathers of death metal and Neither of them have ever let anyone down before. So just wait and see....it will be pure Kvlt Pwnage.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 20, 2008)

Cancer said:


> ....why is this not a 7 string. No God of Emptiness for you, Razorback.



He's sticking with his UVs for 7 string stuff apparently


----------



## Groff (Jun 20, 2008)

I like the color, and pop an actual single coil in the neck (instead of a rails pup i mean) and that's a pretty sweet guitar.

The headstock is hideously large though. That's my only complaint about dean MLs, Vs, and Razorbacks.



D-EJ915 said:


> he probably wanted it to finish it himself as dean would royally fuck it up



 Yeah, really! Don't get me started on the problems I had with my Dean ML...


----------



## Decipher (Jun 20, 2008)

I kinda dig it, but I do have a secret man-crush on the Razorback's and Razor V's. The colour's nice, but agreed on the "Strat-style" jack. Should be on the side IMO.

As for the bolt-on debate, IIRC there was a Warwick session here in Cowtown not too long ago with Seth Horan. Seth went into depths not known to man on the build and structure of Warwick's guitars. The way he explained it is that "some people prefer the bolt-on or set necks over thru's for the pop or snap factor. When you have your neck resonating and your body resonating, that break there helps give a bit more pop/snap to the sound." I know that a thru can have a nicer feeling heel, but personally I found that there was too much resonance...... Like it was a bit too warm...... At least that is what I thought of my old SC607B. I like set and bolt-on's. They've always been comfy to me. Just my


----------



## Jeff (Jun 21, 2008)

Dean is quickly becoming the Krank of guitars in terms of endorsement whores and irritating marketing. At least Krank's stuff is built well. And yes, yes, I know Dean's ridiculously overpriced USA stuff is nice, but their import shit is......_mostly_ shit.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 21, 2008)

The Trey sig looks like one of the those bottom-of-the-barrel cheapie specials.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks cheap as hell.


----------



## Kotex (Jun 22, 2008)

I just like the color, nothing else.


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 22, 2008)

That guitar, to put it nicely, is not very attractive. Like, I'd take it out to a movie as a favour to a friend, but god do they owe me.
Side note: I'm one of those weird folk that prefers a comfy bolt on. It adds a little snap IMHO. That being said, it won't stop me from buying a set/thru neck guitar.


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 22, 2008)

Shannon said:


> The Trey sig looks like one of the those bottom-of-the-barrel cheapie specials.


+1


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 22, 2008)

Here's his original statement about it...

mabb &bull; View topic - Trey: Dean Guitars, Building me some cool stuff


----------



## Loganator456 (Jun 22, 2008)

I've been posting almost religiously at the Dean Guiutar forum for about a year. The guitar is dissapointing. The "X-CORE" kills it, but is just one of the many things that makes that guitar suck for me. 

Now, about the forum. Again, I've been posting A LOT there for almost a year. I do really like Dean Guitars, but sadly, the forum there is going downhill. No offtopic section anymore, the moderators are killing the forum, and it has really ruined the forum for almost everyone on there. 

That has slowed down my posting there, and now I barely post there anymore. That is one of the reasons why I started posting here more often, besides the fact that I love 7-strings and ERB's. I hope the Mods the realize how badly they have fucked up the forum, and change it.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 22, 2008)

Loganator456 said:


> I've been posting almost religiously at the Dean Guiutar forum for about a year. The guitar is dissapointing. The "X-CORE" kills it, but is just one of the many things that makes that guitar suck for me.
> 
> Now, about the forum. Again, I've been posting A LOT there for almost a year. I do really like Dean Guitars, but sadly, the forum there is going downhill. No offtopic section anymore, the moderators are killing the forum, and it has really ruined the forum for almost everyone on there.
> 
> That has slowed down my posting there, and now I barely post there anymore. That is one of the reasons why I started posting here more often, besides the fact that I love 7-strings and ERB's. I hope the Mods the realize how badly they have fucked up the forum, and change it.


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/57739-carlino-guitars-screwed.html


----------



## Loganator456 (Jun 22, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/57739-carlino-guitars-screwed.html



I know about all those threads. The thing that bothers me is that he NEVER replied to any of my emails, and pretends to not notice that huge thread, but just continues to post like normally as if nothing happens. I like their guitars, but the company as it stadns is roally fucked up. They need new people there. The only reasons why I say they need new people is because I like their guitars, and I want to buy a Razorback V, and a normal Razorback. If I didn't want those guitars really badly, I would be done with them. The people there don't have any idea what they are doing.


----------



## encasedmetal (Jun 23, 2008)

it's actually Elliot's (CEO of DEAN guitars) lambo gallardo.


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 23, 2008)

Yuck. I love MA, but Y-U-C-K.


----------



## noodles (Jun 23, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> Here's his original statement about it...
> 
> mabb &bull; View topic - Trey: Dean Guitars, Building me some cool stuff





> These will be considered "Hardcore Series" or "Hardcore Noize Series" guitars for Extreme Music meaning extreme banging riffs and sick flows.



That is quite possibly the gayest shit to ever have come from Trey. Noize? Glows? Are you gonna do an album with Korn next?


----------



## Drew (Jun 23, 2008)

Crucified said:


> who would want a bolt on over neckthrough or set neck as a sig? gah.



I actually prefer bolt ons. Part of it is probably psychological, but there's no denying there's a tonal difference, and as a Strat player from WAY back, I'm just used to the brighter attack and stronger fundamental you get out of a bolt-on neck, especially with an alder or ash body...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 23, 2008)

noodles said:


> That is quite possibly the gayest shit to ever have come from Trey. Noize? Glows? Are you gonna do an album with Korn next?


 yeah, the guys signing with Dean lately are "saying" some interesting things


----------



## noodles (Jun 23, 2008)

Drew said:


> I actually prefer bolt ons. Part of it is probably psychological, but there's no denying there's a tonal difference, and as a Strat player from WAY back, I'm just used to the brighter attack and stronger fundamental you get out of a bolt-on neck, especially with an alder or ash body...





I may prefer neckthru myself, but there is no denying that a bolt-on has a certain attack, scooped midrange, and treble crispness that you don't get from any other construction. That is why a Soloist sounds nothing like a Dinky.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 23, 2008)

noodles said:


> That is quite possibly the gayest shit to ever have come from Trey. Noize? Glows? Are you gonna do an album with Korn next?



Thats just how he talks


----------



## Benzesp (Jun 23, 2008)

" guitars for Extreme Music meaning extreme banging riffs and sick flows."

I hate people that talk like this. He sounds and looks like the kids at Guitar Center that play the shittiest amp in the place with the treble a and bass dimed. Im in triplet hell! Oh well Dean hasn't really had any street cred since ZZTop haha...


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 23, 2008)

i thought he played 7s


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 23, 2008)

InTheRavensName said:


> True, but I think Ran could've done a cool signature, ideally a change from the three V signatures so far. An Ironbird like Vogg's or a Warrior clone maybe? Or a Star, I know he loves them



agree


----------



## xet (Jun 23, 2008)

i think red paint with black hardware would be a thousand times better. but deans still look like pawnshop specials to me.


----------



## Drew (Jun 24, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> i thought he played 7s



 

:/


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 24, 2008)

He plays 7's for the newer material. The older material was written and played on 6's and he still uses them live.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 24, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Thats just how he talks



 in messages he punctuates sentances with "hehe"

but he's still an awesome guy, impeccably friendly. Honestly, he always comes across as someone who loves everything about what they do. I don't like the axe, and I wouldn't buy one, but he deserves whatever he wants, he's certainly high profile enough

Also, Altars and Blessed were on a 6 I believe in Eb, and Covenant -> were on 7s mostly


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 24, 2008)

InTheRavensName said:


> Also, Altars and Blessed were on a 6 I believe in Eb, and Covenant -> were on 7s mostly



Nah, there's only 3 songs on Covenant that are 7s. World Of Shit, God Of Emptiness & Rapture. Though, He uses the same tuning on both 6 & 7 -- Down 1/2 step. Bb on the 7s and Eb on the 6s.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 24, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> i thought he played 7s



He's one of those guys who divides up songs into "6 string and 7 string" songs like John petrucci or satch or whatever, who only use the 7 when they feel they need to. When i saw them in '06, he used 7s for about a third of the set.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 24, 2008)

^ you're right, of course.

and yeah, he prefers "X shapes" for 6 string stuff, and his UVs for 7 stuff


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Jun 24, 2008)

I thought one of the main benefits of using a seven string (rather than a 6 in B standard or something) was that because you still had the same six top strings you could play anything on a six string 

Unless its a matter of tone, I guess.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jun 26, 2008)

Benzesp said:


> " guitars for Extreme Music meaning extreme banging riffs and sick flows."
> 
> I hate people that talk like this. He sounds and looks like the kids at Guitar Center that play the shittiest amp in the place with the treble a and bass dimed. Im in triplet hell! Oh well Dean hasn't really had any street cred since ZZTop haha...



nothing against you, but he talks like that (and he's done so for years) b/c he doesn't give a shit what you (or i, or most people) thinks. 

he likes to be admired, no doubt.... but that's a different topic


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 26, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> He's one of those guys who divides up songs into "6 string and 7 string" songs like John petrucci or satch or whatever, who only use the 7 when they feel they need to. When i saw them in '06, he used 7s for about a third of the set.


I hope it's like a solid part of the set because it's lame when they cut it up to switch guitars out like 5 times


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 11, 2008)

First off, that guitar is, well, terrible, Dean is becoming a pain and is getting too popular, They think they are the best company out there and, well, they are not. 
Trey should have stayed with using/endorsing Ibanez and B.C. Rich, they got good guitars. 
Second as with eondorsements, I would love to be endorsed by a company, in particular Ibanez, Jackson and/or Carvin. I mean, free guitars from your favorite company or companies and working with guys to get your own custom stuff? To me that sounds great. I do beleive you can be eondorsed by more than oen company. They guys from Exodus were by Ibanez and Jackson in the 80s and 90s, Jerry Cantrel is by Dean and G&L, The guy from Breaking Benjamin is by Music Man, Washburn and Paul Reed Smith, so, It is possible to be endorsed by more than one company I believe.


----------



## Brendan G (Nov 11, 2008)

Church2224 said:


> First off, that guitar is, well, terrible, Dean is becoming a pain and is getting too popular, They think they are the best company out there and, well, they are not.
> Trey should have stayed with using/endorsing Ibanez and B.C. Rich, they got good guitars.
> Second as with eondorsements, I would love to be endorsed by a company, in particular Ibanez, Jackson and/or Carvin. I mean, free guitars from your favorite company or companies and working with guys to get your own custom stuff? To me that sounds great. I do beleive you can be eondorsed by more than oen company. They guys from Exodus were by Ibanez and Jackson in the 80s and 90s, Jerry Cantrel is by Dean and G&L, The guy from Breaking Benjamin is by Music Man, Washburn and Paul Reed Smith, so, It is possible to be endorsed by more than one company I believe.


Unfortunately, when you get endorsed, unless an extremely high profile artist, will not get free equipment, you will just get equipment at a discount.


----------



## Curt (Nov 11, 2008)

Drew said:


> Is that his car?
> 
> And, no surprises here, he's a seriously evil looking bloke.


 
idk if this has been answered

but it is Elliot Rubison's car.

the current owner of dean.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 11, 2008)

That guitar looks lame compared to his other guitars...he has some seriously sexy charvel and BC Rich guitars.


----------



## drmosh (Nov 12, 2008)

Crucified said:


> who would want a bolt on over neckthrough or set neck as a sig? gah.



I would definitely take a bolt on over neck-thru any day of the week


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Nov 12, 2008)

HammerAndSickle said:


> I thought one of the main benefits of using a seven string (rather than a 6 in B standard or something) was that because you still had the same six top strings you could play anything on a six string
> 
> Unless its a matter of tone, I guess.



When I feel like playing a 6 string... no 7 string in the world will do it. There's a difference in feel there...


----------



## TMM (Nov 13, 2008)

Didn't he play Universes? Why is this thing a 6er?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 13, 2008)

Because he still plays his 6 string songs on 6 strings.


----------



## winterlover (Nov 13, 2008)

eeewwwwwwww

notha dean fail


----------

